# Verzeichnis freigeben



## Schuetze (12. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute, ich habe einen Webserver bei mir Zuhause laufen ( Suse 8.2 + Apache ).
Wenn ich mit einem Browser auf meine index.htm oder eine andere Datei in dem  Verzeichnis /srv/www/htdocs/ zugreifen möchte, bekomme ich Forbidden  You don´t have permission to access usw. angezeigt. Wenn ich mit chmod go+r /srv/www/htdocs/index.htm diese Datei freigebe dann wird sie auch angezeigt. 
Wie gebe ich diese Rechte auf das ganze Verzeichnis damit ich nicht jede Datei die sich in diesem Befindet einzelnd freigeben muss?


----------



## hulmel (12. Februar 2004)

Mit  hättest Du das auch gefunden...


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. Februar 2004)

@hulmel: Ich weiß echt nicht, was DEIN Link mit der Frage zu tun hat ...
Voll am Thema vorbei. Es geht um CHMOD und nicht um BASH ...

@Schuetze: zu linuxbefehlen bekommst Du weitere Angaben, wenn Du

```
man BEFEHLSNAME
```
eingibst und mit ENTER bestätigst.

z. B.:


```
man chmod
```

Hier erfährst Du, das man mit

```
chmod -R go+r *
```
Dateien und Verzeichnisse rekursiv bearbeitest.

oder z. B. mit

```
chmod go+r /public_html/*
```
den gesamten Inhalt eines bestimmten Verzeichnisses.


Man chmod online:
http://www.hmug.org/man/1/chmod.html


----------



## hulmel (14. Februar 2004)

Du hast auch nur Pfandnamensexpansion erklärt.
Ich habe keine Ahnung was da am Thema vorbei sein soll.
Gut den Hinweis auf die Manpages hätte ich wohl auch geben sollen.


----------

